# Can I Restore Edited 'sysctl.conf' file in /etc ?



## andy8 (Mar 21, 2012)

I had mistakenly edited the sysctl.conf file in the /etc directory. Now all the configuration lines in that file is missing. Is there a way to restore the file with its previous configuration lines/codes?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2012)

The default /etc/sysctl.conf is just comments.  But it can be copied from /usr/src/etc/sysctl.conf if the source has been installed.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2012)

Yep, the default /etc/sysctl.conf is basically empty.


----------



## fluca1978 (Mar 22, 2012)

Good reason to keep configuration files under revision control!


----------

